# Hello! New here :) (when can I stop using the crate?)



## momma2sasha (May 12, 2013)

Hello fellow shepard lovers! We r a family of 4 with Sasha who is our 2 year old German Shepard that we have since she was a puppy, well she still is I think. lol Lots of energy  I have a small problem, she is in a borrowed kennel for when we r gone and at night time but now I want to night train her to where eventually she isnt in there anymore except when hubby and I are running errands. How do I do this? Her kennel is currently beside my bed! 

Thanks!


----------



## slumdawg11b (Apr 4, 2013)

My pup's name is sasha also. But what I've read /seen about crate training is that it takes some time to work them out. Like months and months depending on the dog. Mine is 13 weeks and she is only in there for "cool downs", bedtime, and if me or my girlfriend are gone for more than 20 min. She sleeps downstairs with no problem in the crate. Good luck to you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard ! I can offer no advice except...trial and error !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Start slow and let them 'earn' their freedom. 

I'd start with the nights when you are home. Still have the crate in your room, do your same nightly routine, put her in the crate when you normally do only LEAVE THE DOOR OPEN!

See how she does during the night!

Later, I replace the crate in my bedroom with a dog bed (even when they sleep with me they like switching off into a dog bed during the night too). 

If she does fine over night, then try leaving her out and just drive around the block? Or go for a short trip to the store? See how it goes...


----------



## Mozzi_pup (May 18, 2013)

I have had my gsd puppy since he was 6weeks and immediately used crate training for overnight and whenever he was left home alone...now he is 14 weeks and I am just starting to leave him loose when Im gone and loose overnight. He has a bed he sleeps on, which I started by putting the pad from his crate over the bed, now just the bed. And I waited until he could go all night without being let out, which was about a week ago. He can now hold it for 7-ish hours when he doesnt ha e water available to him and can go about 4 when hes loose in the house with water made a ailable to him  Hope this helps! Definitely depends on the dog, everything I read about training gave me much longer timelines than its actually taking my pup...Im just lucky to have my Mozzi (like mozzarella) I guess!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy will probably always need to be in the crate when we aren't home..which is the only time she's in it and it's not very often that everybody in the house is gone at the same time. I have 3 roaming house cats and 2 of them couldn't make it over gates to get to their litter boxes ..and I know that those are pots of gold to dogs 

I figure at night time and on very infrequent times during the day ..the crate is ok


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with MaggieLeeRose, start by bringing your dog in the bedroom and build a radius of access based on how it is going.

I, personally, don't use a crate for that transition. But, I understand the theory of adding that additional step of having the crate in the room with the door open.

All I can say is that when I was actively fostering... I always brought a new foster into the bedroom to sleep. I would either gate off or close the door. I NEVER had a problem. And, these were dogs that were brand new to the house and were, in other situations, not housetrained! They never had an accident or problematic behavior. I don't know why, it seems like the dogs quickly picked up that this was a place where humans and the resident dog slept... so I better too!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny is 9 mo and i just started keeping her out of the crate. I could have started earlier but she was a little land shark when she got bored. But now she is very disciplined and goes in her crate when told and will stay in there even with the door open. But like everyone says trial and error


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

You'll realize when it's ok. Start with short trips away from the house. Every dog is so different that I personally don't think there is a right time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

At 2 years old your dog should pretty much be mentally mature. Start with leaving the dog out for short trips. It's a phasing out process. At about 2 years old we took the crates away for sleeping and let them sleep on dog beds (or the floor, wherever they chose to end up). They were then left alone for short periods of time during the day, then longer periods. No destruction issues. Ever. If you make sure he's not bored when alone (toys to occupy his time, plenty of exercise when you're around) he will probably sleep when left alone.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been slowly weaning Tess, my 13 month old GSD, off of the crate. Even though she likes it and will go in there to take a nap sometimes in the afternoon, most nights she will toss and turn in there......I think she's getting to big for it, or should I say long, she's about 78 lbs. Last time at the vets she was 74 lbs and that was probably in July.

It's true, you have to take little steps, it all depends on the dog.....they pretty much let you know. Lots of great information here.


----------

